# Some of my poetry!



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I used to love to write poetry I haven't written anything new in a couple years now but I thought I'd share with you some of my poetry. Most of them are about horses lol.

*
The Stallions Eyes*
The girl called her lovers name
As he sailed across the sea
He told her that he loved her
And that his love she’d always be
*~*
The night brought storms possessed by demons
The waves they swelled and churned
All through the storm the girl watched the ocean
But her lover would never return
*~*
One day long after her love sailed away
She was strolling through the garden
When she heard a noise behind her
And saw a glorious white stallion
*~*
His mane and tail were made of silk
The pearly white of heavens skies
But the only thing she noticed 
Was that the stallion had her lovers eyes


*No Better Place*
The hay rustles softly 
As the horse shifts his weight
I smile as he catches my eye
I rub his neck 
And comb his mane
And give a happy sigh
For there is no better place
On land or on sea
Than in this dark and musty barn
Where it is just my horse and me


*The Eagle's Song*
Wind brushes my cheeks as I gaze at the distant horizon
Watching, waiting, unmoving
I hear the sharpness of the stallions cry
The rain begins to fall
I’ve known pain, seen heroes stumble
The fire burns, the child screams
The sirens sound in the distance, too late
I’ve seen it, heard it, smelt it, felt it
Beauty is as beauty does
Gunshots sound in the western wilds
Hooves thudding over desert plain
The eagle’s wings block out the sun, darkness
I’ve climbed the highest mountain peak
But only in a dream
All around me are sounds of pain
The world is closing in
Soldiers fight the never-ending battle
Across the ocean blue
The newborn fawn takes a bite of springtime grass
As the sun dries the morning tears
I see a splendid world among the dark
So close yet entirely out of my reach
I see men and women fighting
A hand stings the softest flesh
Over there are children playing
They are so very far away
The oceans rise and fall, pulling the boats to se
You like to watch me walk away
The eagle leaves the sun
I turn my back from the horizon
And I leave, goodbye

*
Run For The Roses*
As the dawn breaks the morning skies
The stallion spreads his wings
He races the eagle through the mist
Flying toward the “sport of kings”
Thoroughbreds start their morning works
But the stallion ceases flight
He shakes his mane and stomps his hoof
Taking in everything in sight
His thoughts, they wander to tomorrow race
Where his true test lies
When he’ll have to spread his eagle wings
And sprint forward toward the skies
As the sunlight bathes the land
The stallion lightly doses
And tomorrow when he wakes up
He’ll run his heart out for those roses
*~**In Loving Memory Of Barbaro**~*


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone? ...


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

They are all very good! I especially like No Better Place!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I love No Better Place!! gives me goose bumps lol


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 4, 2009)

WOW your really good!


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

i like No Better Place


----------

